

Never delete files again : easy archive from command line - qpleple
http://qpleple.com/never-delete-files-again-easy-archive-from-command-line/

======
pavpanchekha
I delete files because I don't want to see them. I don't want to see an ugly
"Archives" subdirectory in every directory on my machine.

Far nicer would be an "arc" folder in, say, my home folder. But at that point
I might as well just wrap git commit, and get branches and diffs.

